# Dayan 2x2 spring mod - much faster!



## RhysC (Dec 14, 2015)

Today I was bored and wanted to try something.
If you take the springs of a MoYu HuaLong and put them inside your DaYan 2x2, it produces some interesting results.

Materials:
*MoYu HuaLong
*Dayan 2x2
*Screwdriver
*Wire cutters

Method:
Take both the cubes apart to the springs using a regular Phillips head screwdriver. Cut the MoYu springs by just about one "rung" of the spring using wire cutters. Use those springs with the screws and washers of the DaYan cube and put it back together. An idiot could do it 

Results:
I have an unlisted video here of the results. You will be able to see the massive difference in speed from a regular stock DaYan 2x2, which in my opinion was quite slow. 





Pros:

Uber fast!
You can keep it on tighter tensions so it doesn't pop or corner twist, and it doesn't affect the performance at all
Corner cutting remains as good as ever
Cons:

The cube gets quite flimsy; if you have a HuaLong it's the same kind of deal. This causes lock-ups to happen a little bit more frequently.
The cube is so fast, it might be uncontrollable

Things to note:

I haven't lubed anything since I did the mod.
My tensions are quite tight

Overall, this mod is an interesting one. It won't suit everyone, but in my opinion, it has really improved the cube. If you decide to do it, or have done a different spring mod in your Dayan 2x2, let me know.


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 14, 2015)

Interesting. Too bad I don't have a Hualong.



> An idiot could do it


oscar


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 14, 2015)

I put AoLong Springs in mine a few weeks ago, it made it crazy smooth and crazy good. I would try this, but the HuaLong is my main


----------



## peedoo72 (Dec 29, 2015)

BTW Credits go to Ryan Chu for making this. I have physical evidence that he and I came up with this mod. Also Aolong springs work better


----------



## RhysC (Dec 29, 2015)

peedoo72 said:


> BTW Credits go to Ryan Chu for making this. I have physical evidence that he and I came up with this mod. Also Aolong springs work better



Didn't know  I just thought my Dayan's springs were way too tight and decided to swap them. Didn't know anyone had done it before.

Well, you know what they say, great minds think alike


----------



## SHualong (Dec 31, 2015)

Just did this mod using uncut Aolong springs (possible) and it is the best 2x2 that I have ever tried. New main.


----------



## peedoo72 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ha, everybody i've showed it to at the last comp wanted to trade


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 15, 2016)

For some reason my Aolong springs in the Dayan made it pop every 3 turns I did.
Why is this?


----------



## jaredye (Apr 16, 2016)

CubeDatCube said:


> For some reason my Aolong springs in the Dayan made it pop every 3 turns I did.
> Why is this?


The idea of this mod is to use a shorter spring so you can put the screws tighter, which will prevent popping. You should first try putting the screws tighter. If it doesn't work maybe consider using even shorter springs, or cut your current spring.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 16, 2016)

jaredye said:


> The idea of this mod is to use a shorter spring so you can put the screws tighter, which will prevent popping. You should first try putting the screws tighter. If it doesn't work maybe consider using even shorter springs, or cut your current spring.



Thanks I used shorter springs and it worked much better.


----------

